# Animationen für ein 2D game



## nureinname (29. Aug 2012)

Hallo,

und zwar geht es um folgendes: 

2 Freunde und ich sind gerade dabei ein Spiel in Java zu erstellen. Läuft auch alles ganz gut. Die "Engine" ist schon fast fertig. Nun habe wir ein Problem. Keiner von uns kann besonders gut Animationen erstellen. Es geht vorallem um Moves, wie springen, treten, schlagen etc. Wir haben uns gedacht als Hauptfigur ein Strichmännchen zu nehmen. Das sollte natürlich schon gut aussehen. Gibt es ein deutsches oder englisches Forum wo man anfragen für Animationen stellen kann? Vielleicht finden sich ja auch hier Leute die interesse habe, so etwas kostenlos zu machen. Da ich mich selbst schon etwas in dem Program Pivot versucht habe weiß ich wie Zeit raubend so etwas ist.  Wäre trotzdem cool wenn sich Leute die Lust auf so etwas hätten finden. Erreichen könnt ihr mich in Skype: eragontdd


----------



## stKev (29. Aug 2012)

The Spriters Resource | Main Page

Vllt hilft euch die Seite weiter. Legt ein currentPic and und eine Array oder sonstige Datenstruktur zum speichern der Sprites. Bilder wechseln je nach Animation die ihr benötigt oder die grade ausgeführt wird.

Entweder ihr schneidet per Hand die Sprites aus oder ihr benutzt die Methode getSubImage von BufferdImage. Um die kleinen Sprites so aus dem Sprite-Sheet zu erhalten. Das ist eure Wahl. Ich persönlich schneide sie ja per Hand aus. 

So habt ihr mit nur ein paar Bildern ein super Animation und müsst nicht auf ein Strichmänneken zugreifen.


----------



## nureinname (29. Aug 2012)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Da das unser erstes Spiel überhaupt wird, werden wir zu anfangs wahrscheinlich mehrere Methoden probieren und dann die für uns am besten ist benutzen. Aber Tipps und Tricks sind immer gerne willkommen.


----------



## nureinname (29. Aug 2012)

Sorry für den doppel post aber was spricht gegen Strichmännchen? Wenn man es richtig macht sehen diese gar nicht so schlecht aus und wenn wir es schaffen die Bilder flüssig hinter einander abspielen zu lassen sollte das schon sehr gut rüber kommen. Wir werden auch auf treffer bzw schläge mit anderen Animationen  "reagieren" müssen.


----------



## nureinname (31. Aug 2012)

Hat keiner mehr noch andere Ideen?


----------



## stKev (31. Aug 2012)

Ok, nun bin ich verwirrt. Ihr sucht jemanden der euch die Grafik macht und wenn euch jemand eine Seite postet, findet ihr die nicht gut, weil dort keine Strichmänneken sind?

Gut, viel Spaß bei der Suche nach einem Strichmännchen-Designer. Zumal das sollte jeder mit einem halbwegs guten Freeware-Zeichenprogramm schaffen ein Bein leicht nach vorne zu setzen um mit 3-4 Bilder eine Laufbewegung zu realisieren.

Viel Erfolg euch dann noch, ich bin raus.


----------



## sophismo (3. Sep 2012)

Qualxis Spieletutorial (Sticky oben) beschreibt ganz genau, wie man mit einem SpriteSheet die Objekte animiert. Das funkt mit den Bildern wirklich sehr einfach. Dabei müsst ihr euch natürlich nicht auf Strichmännchen beschränken!

Ich bastle grade an einem minimalistischen Spiel, worin Strichmänchen rumrennen und die werden mit Graphics2D Methoden generiert und bewegt. Das erfordert extrem viel Geduld, debugging, Trigonometriekentnisse und Vorstellungsvermögen. Also auf jeden falls sehr kompliziert.

Mit Bildern gibts viele Möglichkeiten. Qualxis Tut ist mal eine, Ultimate Java Image Manipulation hier noch eine Zweite. Macht doch erstmal alles selbst. Das erste Game wird sowieso nicht das beste jemals, und dann erkennt ihr immerhin, wie das gemacht wird, was Möglichkeiten und Limits sind...
Braucht euch ja nicht übernehmen, 2,3 Bilderanimationen können sehr flüssig wirken!

Viel Spaß


----------

